# Nightcrawlers



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

I was just wondering, what is the best way to get nightcrawlers?


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

you mean catch them yourselve? you can go to the gas station and buy them.... or wait till it rains and they come up or else start diggin!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

the cleanest way is a bait shop i guess,,, or you could do i old school ...get a flash light a short grassy lawn or anyway at least grassy,,,, walk slow and you well actualy see the crawling .... its best on a damp foggy night


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

I just go to local bait shop for mine..

R.T.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I heard if you put a large piece of cardboard on a lawn, the next morning (after the dew, etc) if you lift it they will be under it. A fisherman told me that a few years ago.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I would recommend going to the bait shop instead of catching them yourself. This way you don't have the risk of the night crawlers being contaminated from all the fertilizers and other contaminants from the outdoors.


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Im sure it could work, but I just dont have time to hunt for them nor do I want to...LOL..

R.T.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea I have never used the method I mentioned, I rather buy 25 of them at wal-mart for $2.50.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

haha yeah i thought about it but it seems like allot of work when i can go to the holiday and get 2 dozen for 3 bucks.. they usually last a while and i can use them when i go fishing to haha, except lately i put a bluegill in my 29 gallon and he prob eats like 6 nightcrawlers a day!


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

haha ya, I just ran down and bought some from the baitshop.
Thanks guys.


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

holmes4 said:


> haha yeah i thought about it but it seems like allot of work when i can go to the holiday and get 2 dozen for 3 bucks.. they usually last a while and i can use them when i go fishing to haha, except lately i put a bluegill in my 29 gallon and he prob eats like 6 nightcrawlers a day!


I demand pics of the bluegill in an aquarium


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Wallmart


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Wallmart in the states..
Bait shop in Canada.
School yards are good places to pick them at night after a rain, they don't use chemicals in school yards..


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

I usually catch my own worms . I usually dig in the leaves of leaf piles and in compost piles. Sometimes the worms live in the dirt near a compost pile and you need a shovel to dig them up.

There are certain locations where worms are naturally abundant and you only need to turn over some stones, logs, or the covering layer of leaves to find worms. It depends on where you live.

Canadian nightcrawlers are not grown but caught on agricultural fields at night (by very poor immigrants). So they aren't chemcial-free, but I, living in New Jersey, have found that some chemical contamination doesn't adversely affect your fish, but many people will disagree with me.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

if i need worms i catch them in our back yard. we use good fertilizers...if any...lol.

i usually take them out of the flowerbeds though. my gf uses organic stuff on them, so i dont think the worms would be too nasty.

cant wait to feed worms to my exos.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

you can always throw the worms in a tubberware container with some store bought organic dirt and purge them for a few days before you feed them to your fish.

cardboard works only in the rain. but it does work. just as long as you have worms in your yard. they are not in everyones yard.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I just buy em from wal mart...


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

all my fish love nightcrawlers and there pretty cheap.. its nice to be able to give them live food also!


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

77gp454 said:


> Yea I have never used the method I mentioned, I rather buy 25 of them at wal-mart for $2.50.


Wal-mart really sells everything in the US lol


----------



## TONYHAACK (Nov 8, 2006)

what you can do is put coffee beans in the dirt over night and they should be there in the morining. i tried that before i was goin fishing awhile back and it worked so you can try it.


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

They make a electrick stick plug into wall outlet put metal rod in ground and ???//// Wala worms 
to the surface so thay dont get schoocket ..

NO REALLY ! I use to do this for worms to fish .


----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

bernokarl said:


> They make a electrick stick plug into wall outlet put metal rod in ground and ???//// Wala worms
> to the surface so thay dont get schoocket ..
> 
> NO REALLY ! I use to do this for worms to fish .


what?


----------



## 17166 (May 8, 2007)

I think it'd be much easier to buy them for 10 cents or less than to dig them up in your yard haha


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Most likely, but it depends on how close the store is and if they're in season.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Well over here, the one and only Walmart within 15 miles of where I live doesnt have nightcrawlers nor do the gas stations. And I have yet to find a local bait shop. So I naturally do it old school. My red tail cat loves 'em.


----------



## kmart189 (May 24, 2007)

I know for fact the abouve plug stick into wall method works great. I do not know where to get it , but have sen it work. All you do is spray lawn with hose for awhile and then put stick in ground and plug it in and you will have all kinds of worms if they are there.


----------

